Ask HN: Which apps are on your phone? - searchableguy
======
searchableguy
Other than the default Google apps, I use a dozen.

Currently, I have discord, vivaldi, screen recorder, fasthub, home workout,
cardio, wireguard, bitwarden, boost, Amazon music/audible/store, signal,
pharmacy apps, and nextdns.

The rest are one off that I forgot to install or have limited purpose such as
instaclean for removing spam mails.

------
bartmika
\- signals \- Gmail \- Lockdown \- manyverse \- PictureThis \- slack \- teams
\- GitHub \- Amazon Shop

